#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Что вы думаете о следующем?

## Ruslan

"Всякое наше созерцание есть ТОЛЬКО ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ о явлении; вещи которые мы созерцаем САМИ ПО СЕБЕ не таковы, как они нам являются. Если бы мы устранили наш субъект или же только субъективные свойства наших чувств вообще,то все свойства объектов и все их отношения в пространстве и времени и даже само пространство и время исчезли бы: как явления они могут существовать ТОЛЬКО В НАС, А НЕ САМИ ПО СЕБЕ. Каковы предметы сами по себе и обособленно от восприимчивости этой чувственности нам СОВЕРШЕННО НЕИЗВЕСТНО. Мы не знаем ничего, кроме свойственного нам способа воспринимать их, который к тому же НЕОБЯЗАТЕЛЕН ДЛЯ ВСЯКОГО СУЩЕСТВА!"  Интересно мнение по поводу истинности и полноты этого утверждения.

----------


## Aion

Суждение грамотное. Кант был популярен среди интеллигенции в России до революции. Ну а вообще, есть точка зрения, что "Критика чистого разума" - самое скучное произведение европейской литературы за последние 400 лет... :Mad:

----------

куру хунг (21.05.2010)

----------


## Alekk

Нельзя сказать, что вещи "сами по себе" какие-то другие. Иначе получится попытка понять недвойственную природу вещей, опираясь на двойственные представления. Как результат получим кучу абсурдных противоречий (с т.з. логики). Например, "вещь сама по себе" - это и есть сам ум. Змея кусает за хвост.

----------


## Ruslan

> Суждение грамотное. Кант был популярен среди интеллигенции в России до революции. Ну а вообще, есть точка зрения, что "Критика чистого разума" признана самым скучным произведением европейской литературы за поседние 400 лет...


Просто интересня параллель с некоторыми учениями Будды - как и в буддизме утверждается, что, по сути, мы не видим РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ, но ошибочно считаем то, что является нашему сознанию, как ФАКТИЧЕСКУЮ РЕАЛЬНОСТЬ. Т.е. наш ум - это "виновник" нашей ошибки. То, что нам является или дается нашему сознанию не существует вне нашего опыта, но есть необходимая (или как в буддизме "условная") истина, а вещь сама в себе непостижима (или говоря языком дхармы "пуста"). А слова "Мы не знаем ничего, кроме свойственного нам способа воспринимать их (вещи), который к тому же НЕОБЯЗАТЕЛЕН ДЛЯ ВСЯКОГО СУЩЕСТВА!" паралельны утверждению об относительном опыте восприятия мира - что есть река с чистой водой для людей, то есть огненный поток для адских существ и поток крови и гноя для голодных духов.

----------


## Alekk

Реальность - это не то, что мы видим, а то, что мы есть.
"Вещь в себе" вне знания о ней не существует. Главное не путать знание и памятование.  Знание шире и охватывает весь феноменальный мир, включая и самого субъекта. Вопрос лишь в том, насколько мы способны интегрировать памятование и знание, то есть познать истину.

----------


## Aion

> Мудрость Татхагаты, будучи аспектом Абсолюта, не может быть обнаружена в комплексе скандх, ее природа трансцендентна, не поддается исследованию разумом и рациональной интуиции и только постулируется как откровение Будды. Эта мудрость Татхагаты и есть буддийское индивидуальное Я, его существование относительно, равно шунья и похоже на кантовскую «вещь в себе». 
> 
> Логически это означает небытие в смысле отсутствия определенных признаков у предмета. Если предмет имеет признак А, то есть включает в себя бытие признака А, то тем самым он (предмет) является небытием всего того, что не А. Если признаки скандх обозначаются через А, то в мире первичной реальности (мудрость Татхагаты) мы не найдем ни одного признака скандх и тем самым утверждаем, что первичная реальность есть небытие всего того, что есть А. 
> 
> Этот логический смысл несуществования индивидуального Я раскрывает необходимую диалектическую связь бытия и небытия в пределах мира конечных вещей, и им руководствовались не только буддийские философы, но и все идеалистические школы Запада.
> 
> Б.Д.Дандарон
> БУДДИЙСКАЯ ТЕОРИЯ ОТСУТСТВИЯ ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНОГО Я

----------


## Zom

Опять начался солипсизм -) Не тащите его в учение Будды - ему там не место -)

----------

Читтадхаммо (21.05.2010)

----------


## Ruslan

> Реальность - это не то, что мы видим, а то, что мы есть.
> "Вещь в себе" вне знания о ней не существует. Главное не путать знание и памятование.  Знание шире и охватывает весь феноменальный мир, включая и самого субъекта. Вопрос лишь в том, насколько мы способны интегрировать памятование и знание, то есть познать истину.


Дело в том, что в своих рассуждениях Кант говорит не только о внешних вещах-объектах, но и о внутренних "вещах", включая наше "я". Следовательно, "я" о котором мы говорим (словами Канта) это также лишь видимость, но не вещь сама в себе. Говоря иначе, если воспринимать обыденное я как реальное, то это заблуждение, ибо оно только видимость, а истинное "я само в себе" для нас непостижимо. Почему? В силу того, что наш рассудок мыслящий в ограниченных двойственных понятиях, не способен постичь нечто, выходящее за пределы его способностей. Следовательно, "вещь сама в себе" может быть аналогом того, что в учении Будды описывается как ум, покоящийся в самом себе или в своей собственной природе.

----------


## Ruslan

> Опять начался солипсизм -) Не тащите его в учение Будды - ему там не место -)


Почему же?!  :Smilie:  Будда использовал разные лекарства для разных учеников - иногда учил медитации, иногда являл чудеса (чтобы уверовали), а иногда и поражал аналитическими рассуждениями. Насколько я помню, согласно традиции Тхеравада один из выдающихся учеников будды был силен в рассуждениях. Махакашьяпа что-ли?! Не помню! Но так или иначе, чтобы рассеять его заблуждения, он не являл чудеса и не учил сразу техникам медитации и т.д. и т.п., но путем аналитических рассуждений показал тому его ошибку!  :Smilie: 

П.С. Я сам не сторонник одних только рассуждений, но иногда интересно увидеть, насколько близко другие мыслители подходили к тем истинам, которые постиг Будда!

----------


## AlexТ

2 Ruslan:


Необходимо ли существования внешней, «обьективной» материи?

Материалисты могут доказывать существование материи так.  Один обьект может заслонять другой обьект – так что есть пространство и обьекты. Например мы не можем видеть что находится за стеной. Далее, вещи функционируют независимо или почти от нас (например лифт). Все происходит по порядку и не все сразу. Есть другие люди с которыми можно общатся.

Но. Все тоже может происходить и во сне. Один обьект может заслонять другой обьект. Могут снится город где один обьект заслоняет другой. Встречаются существа с которыми вы общаетесь в одном мире и мысли которых вы читать не можете... Все не происходит сразу...

Даже свое тело это набор видимости (сознание глаза), ощущения (сознание тела) и концепцуализации (абстракция ума) которое интерпретирует восприятия как «тело».

Парадоксы идеи о неделимых материальных атомов.  Если «атомы» (не важно как их назвать) являются самой маленькой частицей материи то есть вопрос. А какие измерения (длины, ширины и долготы) у атома? Если он >0, то это число всегда математически делимо на 2 половины. Если они = 0, то атома несуществует, и сколько трилионов их небыло бы, все равно 0 х Трилионы = 0.  

Атом должен ограничивать пространство (в 6 направлениях: верх и вниз, влево и вправо, вперед и назад) от других атомов. Если длина между этими 6 точками, 0, то значит атом ничего не ограничевает и скопление бесконечного количества таких атомов все равно будет =0. Если >0, то это не является математически неделимым.

Если все материальное может быть не такое «материальное» то является ли это повод для страсти к нему?

Мы можем знать только о том что познаваемо через органы чувств и ум который интерпретируюет это. Все что познаваемо находится в уме (разпознавание как выдающаясь часть. Сознание, ощущение и намерение также находятся).  Даже если мы допустим идею что «вне сознания есть материи», то сама эта идея является продуктом ума. Далее, она ни как не проверяемая. Всегда когда мы что то доказуем (или опровергаем), проверяем или измеряем – то это автоматически является работой ума. Ум – думает.  Я не говорю что онтологически вне сознания ничего нет, или что то есть.  Просто что все что мы знаем, все познаваемое находится в уме. Все обьяснения и анализ онтологии мира находятся в уме и зависят от ума. Только ум может знать, познавать, измерять, сознавать или осознавать что то. 

Все что находится вне теорий, вне ощущений, вне познания,  эмперически не влияет на человека.

=====

Oртодоксальная Тхеравада хоть и является более материалистической чем другие Школы  тоже отрицает абсолютное существование внешних составных обьектов как деревья, горы, и т.д.







> Paññatti—There are two kinds of Paññatti or concepts— namely, atthapaññatti and nāmapaññatti.
> 
> The former is made known, that is, the object conveyed by the concept. The latter is that which makes known, that is, the name given to the object.
> 
> Land, mountain, etc. are called ‘saṇṭhānapaññatti,’ formal concepts, since they correspond to the form of things.
> 
> Chariot, village, etc., are called ‘samūha-paññatti’, collective concepts, since they correspond to a collection or group of things.
> 
> East, West, etc. are called ‘disā-paññatti’, local concepts, since they correspond to locality.
> ...

----------

Zom (21.05.2010)

----------


## Zom

> П.С. Я сам не сторонник одних только рассуждений, но иногда интересно увидеть, насколько близко другие мыслители подходили к тем истинам, которые постиг Будда!


Те мысли, что вы выше изложили - это не учение Будды и не его истины (это про то что все вещи только в нас, а вне нас никаких вещей нет).

----------


## Aion

> Опять начался солипсизм -) Не тащите его в учение Будды - ему там не место -)


Zom, не могли бы Вы как-то обосновать Ваше утверждение о том, что Кант - солипсист?

----------


## AlexТ

Когда тело лежит в постели, или сидит в кресле, или стоит в парке разпознание прикосновения через тактильное орган чувство разпознает: _шершавость или гладкость, тяжелость или легкость, мягкость или твердость, тепло или холод, и давление_. 

Разпознание прикосновения через тактильный орган чувств сам по себе не знает что: « _я лежу  в роскошной или обычной постели,  или на земле. Сижу я в кресле Мерседеса или Жигули. Сижу я в роскошном или бедном, красивом или некрасивом кресле. Стою или хожу в своем или чужом парке. и.т.д._»

Разпознание видиния через орган зрения разпознает только цвет. Само видиние не знает «_я вижу роскошную или обычную постель. Я вижу Мерседес или Жигули. Я вижу красивое или некрасивое сиденье. Я вижу красивый или некрасивый  дом, сад, человек, много налички, кучу золота,  составной  обьект, итд_.»

Даже когда допустим кто то или что то наносит телу повреждение, тактильный орган чувств сам по себе не знает что «_меня бьют, режут, я упал и поцарапал коленко, итд_». Просто разпознается тактильные разпознание и телесная боль (_kāya-dukkha-vedanā_).  Разпознание видиния через орган зрения разпознает только цвет. Само видиние не знает «_я вижу нападающего, жертву, оружие преступления, повреждение, несчастный случай, итд_»

Когда тело прикосаетса к чему то приятному, разпознание прикосновение через тактильный орган чувств сам по себе не знает что «_я соприкасаюсь с чем то хорошим, престижным,..._». Просто сознается тактильные сознание и телесное приятное ощущение (_kāya-sukkha-vedan_ā). Разпознание видиния через орган зрения разпознает только цвет. Само видиние не знает «_я вижу красивую девушку, мальчика, собаку, кошку, приятный и желаный предмет  итд._»

Орган вкуса разпознает только вкус. Само вкушание не знает: «_я питаюсь дорогой пищей из высшего ресторана или я питаюсь дешевой едой_». Разпознание видиния через орган зрения разпознает только цвет. Само видиние не знает «_я вижу дорогую или дешевую пищу. Красивая или некрасивая пища в этом или том блюде._»

Орган нюхания (нос) разпознает только запахи. Само нюхание не знает «_та роза приятно пахнет, или та куча отходов плохо пахнет_.» Разпознание видиния через орган зрения разпознает только цвет. Само видиние не знает «то роза, а то куча отходов».

Понятия «_кровать, машина, кресло, деньги, парк, лес, отходы, человек, животное, цветок и т.д_.»  различаются и называются только самим умом. Они входят в (_dhammārammana_) которое познается умом и существует только как понятие и название.

*Так чем мы можем воистину владеть?*


Видиние (сознание глаза) обуславлевается способностью видеть, видимым (цвет), и вниманием к цвету. Видиние появляется с контактом (глаза, видимого и сознания глаза), с ощущением видимого, с разпознаванием цвета и формы, с вниманием и волей к видимому. Прошлое видиние уже не существует. Будущее видиние еще не существует. Только настоящий момент видиния есть. Видиние не приходит из какогото склада, и не идет никуда после прекращения. Настоящий момент видиния не является абсолютно идентичным прошлым и будущим моментам видиния. Способность видеть не может контролировать цвет который приходит. Никто не контролирует видиние, это просто обусловленый процесс идущий причино-следственым путем. Когда есть видимое разпознаное как «красивое», в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание видимого как «некрасивое». Когда есть видимое разпознаное как «некрасивое», в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание видимого как «красивое».

Слышание (сознание уха)  обуславлевается способностью слышать, звуком, и вниманием к звуку. Слышание появляется с контактом (уха, звука и сознания уха), с ощущением звука, с разпознаванием звука, с вниманием и волей к звуку. Прошлое слышание уже не существует. Будущее слышание еще не существует. Только настоящий момент слышания есть. Слышание не приходит из какогото склада, и не идет никуда после прекращения. Настоящий момент слышания не является абсолютно идентичным прошлым и будущим моментам слышания. Способность слышать не может контролировать звук который приходит. Никто не контролирует слышание, это просто обусловленый процесс идущий причино-следственым путем. Когда есть разпознание звука как “скрипучий”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание звука как “нежный”. Когда есть разпознание звука как “скрипучий ”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание звука как “ нежный ”.

Обоняние (сознание носа) обуславлевается способностью нюхать, запахом, и вниманием к запаху.Обоняние появляется с контактом (носа, запаха и сознания носа) с ощущением запаха, с разпознаванием запаха, с вниманием и волей к запаху. Прошлое обоняние уже не существует. Будущее обоняние еще не существует. Только настоящий момент обоняния есть. Обоняние не приходит из какогото склада, и не идет никуда после прекращения. Настоящий момент обоняния не является абсолютно идентичным прошлым и будущим моментам обоняния. Способность нюхать не может контролировать запах который приходит. Никто не контролирует обоняние, это просто обусловленый процесс идущий причино-следственым путем. Когда есть разпознание запаха как “приятное”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание запаха как “неприятное”. Когда есть разпознание запаха как “неприятное”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание запаха как “приятное”.

Вкушание (сознание языка)  обуславлевается способностью вкушать, вкусом, и вниманием к вкусу. Вкушание появляется с контактом (языка, вкуса и сознания языка), с ощущением вкуса, с разпознаванием вкуса, с вниманием и волей к вкусу. Прошлое вкушание уже не существует. Будущее вкушание еще не существует. Только настоящий момент вкушания есть. Вкушание не приходит из какогото склада, и не идет никуда после прекращения. Настоящий момент вкушания не является абсолютно идентичным прошлым и будущим моментам вкушания. Способность вкушать не может контролировать вкус который приходит. Никто не контролирует вкушание, это просто обусловленый процесс идущий причино-следственым путем. Когда есть разпознание вкуса как “вкусное”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание вкуса как “не вкусное ”. Когда есть разпознание вкуса как  “невкусное ”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание вкуса как “ вкусное ”.

Осязание обуславливается способностью осязать, осязаемостью и с вниманием к осязанию. Осязание (сознание тела)  появляется с контактом (тела, осязаемого и сознания тела), с ощущением осязаемости, с разпознаванием осязаемости, с вниманием и волей к осязаемости. Прошлое осязание уже не существует. Будущее осязание еще не существует. Только настоящий момент осязания есть. Осязание не приходит из какогото склада, и не идет никуда после прекращения. Настоящий момент осязания не является абсолютно идентичным прошлым и будущим моментам осязания. Способность к осязанию не может контролировать соприкосновение которое происходит. Никто не контролирует осязание, это просто обусловленый процесс идущий причино-следственым путем. Когда есть разпознание прикосновения  как “приятное”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание прикосновения как “неприятное”. Когда есть разпознание прикосновения как “неприятное”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание прикосновения как “приятное”.

Умственое Познавание (интелект, абстрактное мышление) обуславливается способностью сознавать, идеей, и вниманием к идеям. Умственое Познавание появляется с умственым взаимодействием, с ощущением идей, с разпознаванием идей, с вниманием и волей к идеям. Прошлое умственое сознание уже не существует. Будущее умственое сознание еще не существует. Только настоящий момент умственого сознания есть. Умственое сознание не приходит из какогото склада, и не идет никуда после прекращения. Настоящий момент познания не является абсолютно идентичным прошлым и будущим моментам познания. Способность к умственому сознанию не может контролировать идеи которое происходят. Никто не контролирует умственое сознание, это просто обусловленый процесс идущий причино-следственым путем. Когда есть разпознание идеи как “хорошая”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание идеи как “плохая”. Когда есть разпознание идеи как “плохая”, в тот момент и тогда, нету разпознавание идеи как “ хорошая”.

Четыре первостихии формируют материальную (_rūpa_) совокупность. С прекращением четырех первостихий, прекращается материальная совокупность. Пища поддерживает тело. С прекращением пищи, увядает тело. Чувственый контакт это условие для трех совокупностей ощущения (_vedanā_),  разпознавания (_saññā_) и умственых построений (_saṅkhāra_). С прекращением чувственого контакта, прекращаются три совокупности ощущения, разпознавания и умственых построений. Материальная совокупность, совокупность ощущения, совокупность разпознавания и совокупностью умственых построений являются условием для проявления совокупности сознания (_viññāṇa_). С прекращением четырех совокупностей [материи, ощущения, разпознавания и умственых построений], прекращается совокупность сознания. Прошлые совокупности уже не существуют. Будущие совокупности еще не существуют. Только в настояший момент совокупности есть. Совокупности не являются абсолютно идентичными с прошлыми или будущими совокупностями.

Каждый момент прошлые совокупности прекращаются и новые совокупности есть. Мир, жизнь, существо, личность, существуют только один настоящий момент, и с прошлым моментом прошлый мир прекращается.


*Когда есть причины и условия, есть соответствующий эффект. Когда нет нужных условий и причин, нету соответствующего результата. Элементы бытия следуют холодным и обусловленым законам....*

----------

Secundus (21.05.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> "Всякое наше созерцание есть ТОЛЬКО ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ о явлении


Вообще-то под явлением и подразумевается представление - это синонимы. Другими словами, было бы неверно говорить о "представлении о явлении", а уместно говорить о представлении о сущности.



> вещи которые мы созерцаем САМИ ПО СЕБЕ не таковы, как они нам являются.


Вот теперь мысль сформулирована верно. Другими словами наши представления о сущностях могут быть не верными или не полными. Да, так многие считают.



> Если бы мы устранили наш субъект или же только субъективные свойства наших чувств вообще,то все свойства объектов и все их отношения в пространстве и времени и даже само пространство и время исчезли бы: как явления они могут существовать ТОЛЬКО В НАС, А НЕ САМИ ПО СЕБЕ.


 Да, по определению явления - это продукт умозрительный. т.е. продукт жизнедеятельности обладающего умом живого существа. Но, если все время не подменять явления сущностями, а сущности явлениями, то не возникнет на пустом месте суждения о том, что с устранением явлений исчезают и сущности.



> Каковы предметы сами по себе и обособленно от восприимчивости этой чувственности нам СОВЕРШЕННО НЕИЗВЕСТНО.


 Откуда такие аксиомы? В современном "человекознании" не принято говорить о "совершенной неизвестности", а принято говорить о недостаточности знаний, неокончательности представлений об изменчивости представлений и знаний. Другими словами в современной философии говорят о познаваемости мира при условии бесконечности процесса познания, а не о непознаваемости мира как о некой данности и тем более в абсолютных характеристиках. 



> Мы не знаем ничего, кроме свойственного нам способа воспринимать их, который к тому же НЕОБЯЗАТЕЛЕН ДЛЯ ВСЯКОГО СУЩЕСТВА!"  Интересно мнение по поводу истинности и полноты этого утверждения.


Использование исключительно созерцания как метода в философии или психологии ведет к совершенно ошибочному умозаключению о том, что ничего человеку в методологии познания кроме созерцания не дано. Убогость используемого инструментария ведет к ошибочности умозаключения о фатальном однообразии инструментария, как бы смешно не выглядела такая ситуация. И людям, которые опираются на такой убогий инструментарий с безумным увлечением, остается лишь отвергать собственный опыт, который указывает на то, что знание о существе материй вне знаний о существе психики дает способности создавать новые формы и сущности в этой самой материи, которыми мы все успешно пользуемся.

----------


## Aion

Опровергать Канта, спору нет, почётно, но это требует несколько иных интеллектуальных усилий, чем кажется "опровергателям" и их группе поддержки. Как говорится, безумству храбрых поём мы славу, но:



> Физики — специалисты по элементарным частицам — часто говорят о роли наблюдателя в определении чего-либо. Например, с одной точки зрения, свет является материей, а с другой — он представляет  собой  энергию. Тот тип феномена, в качестве которого существует свет, зависит от многих переменных, в частности, от концептуальных рамок, которые использует исследователь для своего анализа. Таким образом,  феномены не существуют  сами   по   себе, как то или это, вне связи с сознанием, которое их постигает.
> 
>  Буддизм  утверждает то же  самое:  то, как существуют  вещи, зависит от наблюдателя и концептуальных рамок, в которых он эти  вещи  рассматривает. Например, воспринимается ли определенная ситуация как ужасная проблема или как нечто решаемое, зависит от наблюдателя, то есть от участвующего в этой ситуации лица. Если ее воспринимать в контексте: «Это безвыходная ситуация, и ничего нельзя поделать», тогда действительно будет иметь место неразрешимая проблема. Однако в рамках сознания, определяющего ситуацию следующим образом: «Это запутанно и сложно, но есть выход, если подойти к этому с другой стороны», человек оказывается более открытым и с энтузиазмом подходит к возможным путям решения задачи. То, что является грандиозной проблемой для одного, нисколько не пугает другого. Это зависит от наблюдателя, так как наши жизненные ситуации не существуют  сами   по   себе  в качестве чудовищных проблем. Таким образом, наука и  буддизм  приходят к одному выводу: феномены существуют, как то или другое, в зависимости от субъективного восприятия того, кто их наблюдает.
> Александр Берзин
> Буддизм и наука

----------

Тарасова (22.05.2010)

----------


## Alekk

> наш рассудок ..не способен постичь нечто, выходящее..


Тут двойственность = "рассудок - постигаемое". Но вы сказали: "наш рассудок". Значит, для нас оба полюса этой двойственности - объекты "обладания" (кто тогда мы?). В этом суть недвойственности.

----------


## Alekk

> "я".. это также лишь видимость, но не вещь сама в себе


С помощью медитации в этом можно убедиться практически - воспринять "я" как видимый объект. Но перед этим нужно воспринять мысли как видимые объекты, а не как их содержание. Такой опыт многое проясняет.

----------


## Alekk

> истинное "я само в себе" для нас непостижимо


Если говорить о неком самоосознающем качестве, которое делает возможным двойственное восприятие "субъект-объект", то постижение этого качества происходит не через восприятие его как объекта, а через осознавание себя этим качеством.

----------


## Alekk

> выходящее за пределы его способностей


Пределы способностей мышления - генерация мыслей со всевозможным содержимым. Мысль-я тоже находится среди этого содержимого. Выход за эти способности - это осознание себя тем источником, который генерит эти мысли, включая и мысль-я.

----------

Ruslan (21.05.2010)

----------


## Alekk

> Следовательно, "вещь сама в себе" может быть аналогом...


Вы проводите параллель только на основании того, что в обоих случаях нет возможности постичь. А этого недостаточно для вывода.

----------

